# ***OFFICIAL*** Daniel Cormier vs. Frank Mir Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Heavyweight bout: 265 pounds*


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Cormier by Knockout, Mir doesn't have the best chin out there.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm expecting Mir to get knocked out in this bout.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Poor Frank


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I expect Cormier to Greco clinch with Frank, push him against the cage, dirty box, and land punches standing until he eventually TKOs him. This fight will only go to the ground if Cormier wants it to.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Frank has done a lot for the sport, but he's coming up on the tail end of things as the sports evolving.

Cormier will be too much in the clinch and ultimately Frank will be backed up against the cage and TKO'd.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I like Frank's attitude coming into this fight, as he's training with Jackson's. He said in the countdown show that he feels like he never really properly trained before now. That's a good attitude.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Pretty good step up in competition for Cormier here. I don't consider Mir a world beater but he is dangerous in nearly every fighter because of his submission abilities. He probably also has some of the best boxing that Cormier has faced which sadly is saying something.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Mir is going to get mauled.
No wrestling and no chin won't get you far in the heavyweight division.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

hellholming said:


> I like Frank's attitude coming into this fight, as he's training with Jackson's. He said in the countdown show that he feels like he never really properly trained before now. That's a good attitude.


If it's true than it's good for him to have improved his training, but "best training camp ever!" is not the first time coming out of a fighter's mouth. Hopefully he lost some of his bulk and gained back some of his speed and agility.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> If it's true than it's good for him to have improved his training, but "best training camp ever!" is not the first time coming out of a fighter's mouth


In this case it sounded more like how he realized that he had coasted when training before, surrounded by yes men and no real sparring partners. I think the camp change was a real eye opener.

That does not give him a better chin though. But I bet it will improve his game planning.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Cant wait to see this hype train get derailed.. 

Mir is better than anyone Cormier has faced, so this will be a very relevant fight as far as HW rankings go.. I hope mir has lost some weight training at jacksons he is gonna need his agility back fighting a guy like cormier because its probably going to be a mostly striking match..


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Mir will be going to sleep.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

BOOM said:


> Mir will be going to sleep.


yes, I'm pretty sure he's going to bed tonight.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

dsmjrv said:


> Cant wait to see this hype train get derailed..
> 
> Mir is better than anyone Cormier has faced, so this will be a very relevant fight as far as HW rankings go.. I hope mir has lost some weight training at jacksons he is gonna need his agility back fighting a guy like cormier because its probably going to be a mostly striking match..


Don't agree. I think Big Foot would ruin Mir and Barnett would win a decision. I think Mir is over hyped to hell. Never been overly impressed with him. He's amazing on the ground but lackluster everywhere else.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Mir slow as hell.Mir with bad cardio. Mir with no chin.
Still got the amazing ground game and dangerous submissions.

Yeah we all heard it before and the fact you never know what Frank Mir that will face Cormier makes this a fight itriguing. The result will tell a lot about the future of both fighters. A loss here will really hurt the momentum in their carriers.

It will be interesting to see if the change of traing-camp will make any difference for Mir. As for gameplanning it will be intesting to see what Jackson can bring to the table for Frank Mir. Frank Mir has shown before that he could gamplan a fight to boredom, Mir vs Crocop, where actually ended up defeating Crocop with a nice knee.

By the way I voted for Frank Mir.


----------



## RagingDemonMZ (Apr 10, 2013)

barnett is a much better fighter than mir imo, unless cormier tries to work gnp or stays too long on the ground he should get an easy ko win.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Against Mir I think Barnett would get dominated anywhere the fight went, either KO'd or de-limbed.. Dude's boxing is sh!t and if he took it to the ground he would get manhandled.. IMO he is barely top 20 at HW he looks like crap every time he fights win or lose..

BF could land a lucky punch but he is even slower than Mir and would get outclassed everywhere..


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Should be an impressive UFC debut for Cormier.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't understand how people say it is such a step up in competition? How? 

In my eyes Bigfoot and Barnett are both just as good if not better than Mir. Those guys would both beat Mir if they were to be matched against him. 

Mir has a hell of a BJJ game and experience vs. top guys. But not much else. His striking is below average. Wrestling is average at best. His chin and cardio are iffy. 

This isn't a step up in competition at all and I don't see why people rate Mir so highly.



dsmjrv said:


> Against Mir I think Barnett would get dominated anywhere the fight went, either KO'd or de-limbed.. Dude's boxing is sh!t and if he took it to the ground he would get manhandled.. IMO he is barely top 20 at HW he looks like crap every time he fights win or lose..
> 
> BF could land a lucky punch but he is even slower than Mir and would get outclassed everywhere..


Why do you think Mir is even a decent striker? Barnett would out last him on the feet because he is 10x tougher. And is a much better wrestler. Bigfoot would easily out-strike Mir. 

You may just have a hard on for Mir, I don't think anyone else rates him like you do.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I also think Cormier will win.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Whenever there is a plan it always gets ruined. Mir because it ruins everyones plan.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Tough fight for both guys. Looking forward to it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> Whenever there is a plan it always gets ruined. Mir because it ruins everyones plan.


I don't think that actually ruins any plans though. It pretty much paves the way for Cormier to drop down to LHW and have the fight everyone's been waiting for since the Barnett fight against JBJ.


----------



## JoeRashed (Jan 11, 2012)

I really like Mir! and who doesn't like Cormier? but I really wanna see an upset


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Cormier is physically built so much like Roy Nelson.

I'm not sure he'll be able to overcome those height and reach deficiencies any better than Nelson did.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Trix said:


> Cormier is physically built so much like Roy Nelson.
> 
> I'm not sure he'll be able to overcome those height and reach deficiencies any better than Nelson did.


What does this mean?

So did he handle his measurables well vs. the 260lb Barnett? Or how about vs. the 6'4 Bigfoot who cuts to 265lbs? Did he not handle those guys who are bigger than Mir?

Or are you talking how Roy was taken down by Mir? You think Mir has any chance at all of taking DC down?

:dunno:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Sports_Nerd said:


> I don't think that actually ruins any plans though. It pretty much paves the way for Cormier to drop down to LHW and have the fight everyone's been waiting for since the Barnett fight against JBJ.


DW wants to force a fight between Cain and DC. Also, I'll believe DC at 205 when I see it.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> So did he handle his measurables well vs. the 260lb Barnett? Or how about vs. the 6'4 Bigfoot who cuts to 265lbs? Did he not handle those guys who are bigger than Mir?
> 
> ...


A lot of people say Nelson should cut down to 205. Cormier is smaller and has less reach than Nelson does.

Cormier said the reason he didn't medal in the olympics is he was too big and couldn't control his weight.

In a sense, Cormier could be one of those guys never overcomes a weight issue to compete at his full potential.

As good as Cormier is he could run into a wall the way Frankie Edgar and others have. 

Where he just can't get inside on guys or overcome that reach / height deficit.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Trix said:


> A lot of people say Nelson should cut down to 205. Cormier is smaller and has less reach than Nelson does.
> 
> Cormier said the reason he didn't medal in the olympics is he was too big and couldn't control his weight.
> 
> ...



I understand all of this, although Cain isn't a big HW by any means and is the champ. And DC has proven he can handle HUGE HWs. 

I just thought your Nelson comparison was in regards to how Nelson did vs. Mir. I thought you were saying because of his limited measurables, DC should watch out vs. Mir. But I guess that isn't what you meant.

If he can go to 205 I think he will.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

*** WARNING: THIS USER IS HORRIBLY BIASED TOWARDS FRANK MIR!!! ***​

yes, it will be an up hill battle for mir, but i've just never been very impressed by cormier; i say give him a few more years before he's really good. 

mir does have to overcome a lot to take cormier, but it's not impossible as everyone is saying. as with anyone facing mir, you have to be perfect; leave an opening, leave an limb dangling, don't pay attention to where frank is putting his hands or feat..... TAP OR SNAP.

cormier gives more leeway; frank can recover and reposition from greco and standing. if it hits the ground at all, even in natural wrestling reaction for a take down, which most wrestlers do because it's natural.... it's all mir's world.



*** ATTENTION: YOU ARE NOW LEAVING A FRANK MIR NUT HUGGING ZONE!!! ***​


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I understand all of this, although Cain isn't a big HW by any means and is the champ. And DC has proven he can handle HUGE HWs.
> 
> I just thought your Nelson comparison was in regards to how Nelson did vs. Mir. I thought you were saying because of his limited measurables, DC should watch out vs. Mir. But I guess that isn't what you meant.
> 
> If he can go to 205 I think he will.


Roy Nelson knocked out a ton of big heavyweights.

It doesn't mean he can get inside on Werdum, JDS, Frank Mir or any heavyweight who knows how to use their size and reach.

Barnett could be DC's biggest win. Where is Barnett now? Too chicken to even fight in the UFC?

Cain said DC gives him tough battles in the gym.

Well, Jon Jones said Bubba McDaniels gave him tough battles in the gym!

Frank Mir has 8 inches of reach on DC. About the same as what Jon Jones has on every lwh he's fought. 

The one thing DC over Nelson is wrestling, but if DC has to eat 2-10 punches to get close enough to Mir to attempt a takedown. And DC doesn't get the TD. 

We might see yet another hype train derailed...!!!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Trix said:


> Roy Nelson knocked out a ton of big heavyweights.
> 
> It doesn't mean he can get inside on Werdum, JDS, Frank Mir or any heavyweight who knows how to use their size and reach.
> 
> ...


To compare MIr to Werdum or JDS is sort of a joke. Mir has bad striking. 

You are being ridiculous. Barnett is too chicken to come to the UFC? Is this a joke? DC straight dropped Bigfoot, where Overeem touted as the best striker at HW couldn't in 2.5 rounds before he was dropped himself...

It is funny how people like yourself discredit DC, I guess because he hasn't been in the UFC (although he straight creamed the current HW challenger as a green fighter) but give all this credit to Mir...as if he is even a decent striker?

DC is over a 4 to 1 favorite. If you think so poorly of him and so highly of Mir for whatever odd reason...why not make bank and bet on it? 

DC kills Barnett and people like you say Barnett isn't good...

DC kills Bigfoot the current challenger who just KO'd Overeem...and that somehow doesn't count as you bring up DCs reach as if he hasn't dealt with it before?

Mir is going to get slaughtered. And hopefully people like yourself will stop being delusional as if he is some great HW or even a decent striker. His striking blows.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Frank Mir's striking is insanely bad. All he has is some power. His footwork is awful, terrible boxing both offensively and defensively, terrible head movement. His wrestling is totally ineffective and his clinch game hasn't done anything for him.

He literally only has a good BJJ game. Unless he catches DC with a big shot, I don't think his striking is anywhere near good enough to punish DC for closing the distance.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Frank Mir's striking is insanely bad. All he has is some power. His footwork is awful, terrible boxing both offensively and defensively, terrible head movement. His wrestling is totally ineffective and his clinch game hasn't done anything for him.
> 
> He literally only has a good BJJ game. Unless he catches DC with a big shot, I don't think his striking is anywhere near good enough to punish DC for closing the distance.


One thing some people will realize is how much quicker DC will be. DC looks like some chubby slow man. And he is patient and looks lazy in there. But he is a supreme athlete and people forget this. He is very quick. He moves naturally like the athlete he is. 

DC will be quicker to the punch all night. And Mir's chin won't hold up. 

One thing I credit Mir for is his intelligence. He seems to know his limitations and understand the "x's and o's" of teh game. I wouldn't be surprised to see a guard pull attempt early. Not sure if it was him or not, but I think someone said people should pull guard more often, and I agree.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> And DC has proven he can handle HUGE HWs cans


fixed it for you..

all these comarisons are worthless.. Barnett is cabbage and so is Silva, His KO over Overeem was nice but means little as Overeem is a Can himself and completely goofed his fight against Bigfoot.. none of the three mentioned above are top 10 IMO

i dont really rate Frank Mir all that high, i just rate Barnett BF and Overeem a lot lower...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

dsmjrv said:


> fixed it for you..
> 
> all these comarisons are worthless.. Barnett is cabbage and so is Silva, His KO over Overeem was nice but means little as Overeem is a Can himself and completely goofed his fight against Bigfoot.. none of the three mentioned above are top 10 IMO
> 
> i dont really rate Frank Mir all that high, i just rate Barnett BF and Overeem a lot lower...


Then I'd like to see your top 10 list. You seem to dismiss Barnett as if you haven't followed his career. Just before DC, he wasily disposed of Sergei who is a good HW. 

What has Mir done that makes him better than Bigfoot or Barnett? Completely look like a fool standing against old ass Nog? Get beat down by the overrated Brock and Carwin? 

I guess we agree to disagree. Perhaps it will open your eyes on how good DC is or how average Mir is come Saturday.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I think it is going to be a very competitive fight. Cormier isn't going to the ground with Mir unless Mir gets it there, but I think Mir will be very careful not to brawl with Cormier. It might even come down to gas tank.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> fixed it for you..
> 
> all these comarisons are worthless.. Barnett is cabbage and so is Silva, His KO over Overeem was nice but means little as Overeem is a Can himself and completely goofed his fight against Bigfoot.. none of the three mentioned above are top 10 IMO
> 
> i dont really rate Frank Mir all that high, i just rate Barnett BF and Overeem a lot lower...


Brilliant. Who are in the Top 10 at Heavyweight if Silva, Barnett and Overeem aren't?

I presume you've gone with:

Cain Velasquez
Junior Dos Santos
(Antonio Silva)
Daniel Cormier
Fabricio Werdum
Mark Hunt
(Alastair Overeem)
(Josh Barnett)
Frank Mir
Roy Nelson

Good luck replacing Silva, Barnett and Overeem in there. Who'd you put in? Travis Browne? Minatauro Nogueira? Stipe Miocic? Gabriel Gonzaga? Clutching at straws a little, Silva, Overeem and Barnett are definitely Top 10!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Daniel knows how to hit rangier fighters, he has better striking than Cain IMO.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Daniel knows how to hit rangier fighters, he has better striking than Cain IMO.


I agree. I think it is close, DC doesn't really use many kicks, while Cain does have some ok leg kicks. But I think DC has better hands than Cain. 

Bigfoot isn't exactly easy to KO. Yet DC did in his first real step up in competition. He did what the masterful striking Overeem couldn't do. And I have to believe he is even better now.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Mir isnt as bad as many of you are making out. He's just a hugely smug arsehole with dysfunctional testicles. It's easy to dismiss him. I enjoy it myself.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't see how Frank Mir wins this fight. If Cormier plays it smart, he could fend off any TD attempts, and box Mir for a 3 rd UD, or (T)KO.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Mir via Travis Browne elbowz.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I put some money down on Mir so he better win.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

dsmjrv said:


> fixed it for you..
> 
> all these comarisons are worthless.. Barnett is cabbage and so is Silva, His KO over Overeem was nice but means little as Overeem is a Can himself and completely goofed his fight against Bigfoot.. none of the three mentioned above are top 10 IMO
> 
> i dont really rate Frank Mir all that high, i just rate Barnett BF and Overeem a lot lower...


Wow, both you and Trix are really delusional. Barnett/Overeem/Silva cans?

I'd love to see your lists of rankings... seriously!

Mir, while experienced and and serious BJJ/ground skill, will get lit up on his feet.

TKO late Rd. 1 or early Rd. 2 for DC.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Frank Mir's striking is insanely bad. All he has is some power. His footwork is awful, terrible boxing both offensively and defensively, terrible head movement. His wrestling is totally ineffective and his clinch game hasn't done anything for him.
> 
> He literally only has a good BJJ game. Unless he catches DC with a big shot, I don't think his striking is anywhere near good enough to punish DC for closing the distance.





jonnyg4508 said:


> One thing some people will realize is how much quicker DC will be. DC looks like some chubby slow man. And he is patient and looks lazy in there. But he is a supreme athlete and people forget this. He is very quick. He moves naturally like the athlete he is.
> 
> DC will be quicker to the punch all night. And Mir's chin won't hold up.
> 
> One thing I credit Mir for is his intelligence. He seems to know his limitations and understand the "x's and o's" of teh game. I wouldn't be surprised to see a guard pull attempt early. Not sure if it was him or not, but I think someone said people should pull guard more often, and I agree.



The two best posts in this entire thread, and exactly why a more aggressive, more explosive and a more complete fighter in Cormier will make quick work of a slower and less complete of a fighter in Frank Mir.

This fight will have a similar result as the Mir vs JDS fight did, only Cormier might do in Mir even faster then JDS did.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I initially thought Cormier was going to destroy Mir but now I don't see why he would. His striking isn't great, nor is his GnP. All he really has is his wrestling, which he won't even use because of Mir's BJJ. This is probably going to be a sloppy striking match that could go either way.

I'd bet on Mir but his chin is telling me not to.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

He isn't as seasoned. But do you think Cormier's hands are comparable to Nog's? Cormier is certainly faster than Nog. I feel like they are comparable and I am a huge Nog fan.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> I initially thought Cormier was going to destroy Mir but now I don't see why he would. His striking isn't great, nor is his GnP. All he really has is his wrestling, which he won't even use because of Mir's BJJ. This is probably going to be a sloppy striking match that could go either way.
> 
> I'd bet on Mir but his chin is telling me not to.


You don't have to have great striking to be a better striker than Mir.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

I know a lot of people say that Mir has a lot of ways to finish with subs "look at Big Nog". But I cannot shake the image of big Nog absolutely lighting him up right before he got subbed. Daniel is going to knock him over the same way, I don't think that will be too hard, but he is not going to jump in to a fishy spot looking for a sub like big Nog has the confidence to do. Cormier has the mat talent to be where he wants and mitigate Mir's attacks from the bottom. I can see this fight looking a lot like the Barnett fight. But I have Daniel winning by second round t.k.o . I think he's gonna rough mir up in the first round and mior will barely make it to the second and not last long once in it.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> I initially thought Cormier was going to destroy Mir but now I don't see why he would. His striking isn't great, nor is his GnP. All he really has is his wrestling, which he won't even use because of Mir's BJJ. This is probably going to be a sloppy striking match that could go either way.
> 
> I'd bet on Mir but his chin is telling me not to.


His striking is very good. particularly his straight right.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mir is a good striker but he seems a bit slowish and clumsy with all that weight imo. DC is fast with his hands and combinations which will eventually tag Mir. He won't knock him out though, a GNP will follow and the victory for DC in the 2nd.

:dunno: I know it.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Mir looked ripped at the weigh ins. I'm getting more and more confident in my boy as the fight gets closer.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I wouldn't unless he has worked on his hand speed and striking movement ala the first nog fight and the kongo fight, he has no chance


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Funny how Mir is such a bad striker when he KOed Crocop..


also, now he has Mike Winkeljohn to work with on his kickboxing, which I think is gonna make a huge difference. Maybe not in this fight, but in a few months.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I wouldn't unless he has worked on his hand speed and striking movement ala the first nog fight and the kongo fight, he has no chance



Exactly, unfortunately being ripped means absolutely nothing in the cage.

Cormier and his pot belly is better than Mir (ripped or not) in just about every aspect.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Been a Frank Mir fan for years, and ain't gonna change now, by sheer stubbornness I'm picking Mir via Submission.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

hellholming said:


> Funny how Mir is such a bad striker when he KOed Crocop..
> 
> 
> also, now he has Mike Winkeljohn to work with on his kickboxing, which I think is gonna make a huge difference. Maybe not in this fight, but in a few months.


You realize Schaub did as well don't you.

You want to consider Schaub a decent striker?

I hope you don't. And you actually have to be kidding me with that statement. That fight was one of the worst fights ever, until Mir found a random knee right at the end. To beat an old washed up CC who was KO'd by Schaub.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Sugar-Free_LizaG said:


> Been a Frank Mir fan for years, and ain't gonna change now, by sheer stubbornness I'm picking Mir via Submission.


that it!!! solidarity, sister!



jonnyg4508 said:


> You realize Schaub did as well don't you.
> 
> You want to consider Schaub a decent striker?
> 
> I hope you don't. And you actually have to be kidding me with that statement. That fight was one of the worst fights ever, until Mir found a random knee right at the end. To beat an old washed up CC who was KO'd by Schaub.


.... and JDS, and Gonzaga, and Roy Nelson. he kind of ran the whole gambit of levels of striking skills and got knocked out each time. (don't know how Kongo didn't knock him out, though)


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You realize Schaub did as well don't you.
> 
> You want to consider Schaub a decent striker?
> 
> I hope you don't. And you actually have to be kidding me with that statement. That fight was one of the worst fights ever, until Mir found a random knee right at the end. To beat an old washed up CC who was KO'd by Schaub.


I actually forgot about that fight, my bad. And -i never said Mir was a great striker, just not as bad as people make him out to be. Hopefully he has gained some speed back after his weight gain.

however, you did not address my second point.

oh, and that "old, washed up" Crocop has done pretty good in kickboxing bouts lately.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

hellholming said:


> I actually forgot about that fight, my bad. And -i never said Mir was a great striker, just not as bad as people make him out to be. Hopefully he has gained some speed back after his weight gain.
> 
> however, you did not address my second point.
> 
> oh, and that "old, washed up" Crocop has done pretty good in kickboxing bouts lately.


CroCop was washed up for MMA. You can't say he wasn't. He was awful in the UFC. Nowhere remotely close to where he was during Pride. And Mir really is that bad of a striker. He only has good power. That's it. Everything else is bad.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Cormier vs. Mir will be a grueling, brutal fight. Daniel wants to put his hands on Mir, he needs to just scrap that plan. Frank is much bigger and taking down the best BJJ HW in UFC history is not a good plan for any heavyweight. All Daniel has to do is keep it standing and blast carefully. Frank can strike but Daniel's hands have caught serious fire. If Cormier catches Frank hard and drops him...it's really over...just like that. With Daniel's unreal wrestling base, he'll just pound Mir out
I think it will go the distance and Cormier will get a UD...


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Just watched Cormier vs Silva between these fights. Cormier vs Cain and Mir vs Silva makes so much more sense. I think Frank is in trouble.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Cormier by KO round 2.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Cormier has to be favored but Frank is a really dangerous guy even with his glass jaw. I am excited for this fight.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

GDPofDRB said:


> Just watched Cormier vs Silva between these fights. Cormier vs Cain and Mir vs Silva makes so much more sense. I think Frank is in trouble.


Cormier and Cain will never fight one-another. DC would rather go down to light heavyweight than take the title from Cain.

Cormier is going to ravage Mir. He's a ball of muscle and was known for his defensive wrestling ability in the NCAA. I doubt Mir is going to overpower DC and he has never been the fastest heavyweight out there. After the first I think Frank will crumble mentally and just get crushed until the end of the fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, it's only a matter of time now.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Hard to believe Cormier is a year older than Mir.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

cormier needs to work on his stamina in my opinion


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> cormier needs to work on his stamina in my opinion


Meh, he threw a lot of punches for HWs. He will come out pretty good in the 2nd.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Nothing has changed with Mir. Same old bad habits.

Hands down, chin up, slow/lazy lead left punches. DC is taking his will with each punch. Frank must feel like he's fighting his dad right now.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Meh, he threw a lot of punches for HWs. He will come out pretty good in the 2nd.


but if he ever fought jones at lhw he will need more endurance than that


----------



## taz1458 (Aug 16, 2009)

Even Frank said ooooooo. Damn Dc! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Pretty repetitive fight.
Mir really has nothing for Cormier.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

this fight isn't making either guy look that good


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

DC's barely turning it up and completely outworking/outclassing Mir. I think he looks fine.

It's not sexy, but it's getting the job done.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

Mir is one of the most overrated fighters ever. For a so called professional athlete his cardio is an utter embarrassment.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Mir has skilled but he fights so stupidly. He needs to get this fight to the ground and take a limb home.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Really like frank as a personality. He's a cerebral analyst of the sport, but father time has passed him by. He may be younger than DC chronologically, but that's it. He's an old dog in there. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL at DC scolding Herb.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Hang in there Frank. Im gonna win $200 on a $10 parlay if this goes the distance. Combined my parlay with Diaz\Thompson and Mein\Brown not going the distance


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Cormier lifted Barnett clear over his head after 23 minutes of fighting, I don't think his cardio will usually be an issue.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, Frank learned how to defend a single at least.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

well the this fight and his last his cardio has looked mediocre


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

is this a 5 rounder?


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Nice fight, Frankie. Won't win you the fight, but I like those kicks and knees. Pull guard or purposely have a kick caught. **** sakes. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Story of Mir's career. Trying to wrestle with wrestlers.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Mir is an idiot. Why didn't he fight like this in the first two rounds and why is he allowing himself to be clinched so easily?


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

This is sooooooo frustrating from mir. Blah. Brain farts all over. Why do you clinch. Must be exhausted. Garbage. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

All Cormier 30-27


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Fans got spoiled. Nothing wrong with that fight.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Congrats on the parlay. That's sick. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Way to go for broke Mir you dumb ass...

Such a skilled guy but is afraid to make mistakes and get hurt so doesn't take the risks he needs to to be effective.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Damn, really wanted Mir to submit Cormier... But hey, at least Cormier looked like arse.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Fans got spoiled. Nothing wrong with that fight.


Mir was wrong with that fight, he could've won if he woulda stayed off the cage


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Fans got spoiled. Nothing wrong with that fight.


I don't like you anymore gsp has gotten into your head


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

DC 30-27. Frank had nothing for him. Figured Cormier would go back to that uppercut that rocked Frank in the first but I guess he felt he wasn't in any danger against the fence.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Impressive performance from Cormier... Not what I was expecting though, and I would never have guessed that that this would be the worse fight on the card (not calling the fight bad, just in contrast to the high standard this card has adhered to so far).


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Word to future Cormier opponents - he really doesn't like getting kicked in the gut and it's really easy to do.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Fans got spoiled. Nothing wrong with that fight.


Yeah the fight was fine you can't expect heavyweights to go at it full throttle the entire fight. Cormier fought smart he might have been able to knock him out if he went for it more but you never know when Mir will pull something out of his ass and finish you if you try that.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Cormier has been obviously thinking ahead lately. you can tell he is cautious of breaking his hand again, he's fighting much more reserved compared to the Bigfoot and Barnett fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

rabakill said:


> Mir was wrong with that fight, he could've won if he woulda stayed off the cage


And Nate Diaz could have beat Josh Thomson if he didn't eat head kicks :laugh:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Way to go for broke Mir you dumb ass...
> 
> Such a skilled guy but is afraid to make mistakes and get hurt so doesn't take the risks he needs to to be effective.


Agreed. I'm not even a Mir fan, and I'm still pissed that he fights this dumb.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And Nate Diaz could have beat Josh Thomson if he didn't eat head kicks :laugh:


Not really a good analogy as Mir literally stood up and leaned back against the cage


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And Nate Diaz could have beat Josh Thomson if he didn't eat head kicks :laugh:


Mir isn't a good enough wrestler to keep the fight off the cage the whole fight but he put it there multiple times on purpose which was his own stupidity.

Much like Diaz standing there with his hands too low to block Thomson's head kicks...


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I would say Jon Jones isn't exactly terrified of Cormier at the moment.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He probably should have just tried to pull guard when they got in the clinch since it was apparent that Cormier wanted no part of him on the ground. At the very least he might have been able to avoid damage and get back to striking on the feet.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

Cormier just fought to his strengths and exploited Mir's weaknesses. That's what competition is all about. 

Sensible tactics and an easy win. NEXT..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

rabakill said:


> Not really a good analogy as Mir literally stood up and leaned back against the cage


And you don't think DC wearing Mir down in the first had anything to do with Frank's constantly clinching/leaning against the cage? He got worn out early and probably only had so much juice left. Throwing punches and kicks doesn't always come easy to a gassed heavyweight (imo).


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hellboy said:


> I would say Jon Jones isn't exactly terrified of Cormier at the moment.


That would be an entirely different fight. Not saying Cormier would win, but he would be looking for takedowns. He didn't this fight for obvious reasons but his wrestling is elite.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Shoegazer said:


> Word to future Cormier opponents - he really doesn't like getting kicked in the gut and it's really easy to do.


Imagine a Overeem kick to the belly of Cormier....


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Agreed. I'm not even a Mir fan, and I'm still pissed that he fights this dumb.


It is funny how much I dislike Mir and it is all because he wastes his amazing talent. He can submit any HW fighter but still hasn't learned how to get a takedown(let alone even attempt one most fights) and for some reason is unwilling to pull guard against a fighter that is still quite raw in terms of BJJ.

Striking wise Mir is fairly technical but his strikes come so slow even for a HW, he needs to get rid of this extra muscle mass he added a few years ago as it doesn't help him in any way since he has such horrible wrestling technique.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I think people are just looking for a reason to discredit DC. No, he didn't KO Mir like many of us predicted. But he mixed up his grappling and striking very well and completely drained Mir's cardio in the first round. He fought a good, smart fight.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Mir is pretty great HW and even though this wasn't Cormier's best looking victory, I think he showed Mir isn't in his league, he proved it and did not looked particularly challenged in doing so. Props to Mir's chin, I thought a few more of those would of knocked him over. I got Cormier only behind Cain.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

osmium said:


> He probably should have just tried to pull guard when they got in the clinch since it was apparent that Cormier wanted no part of him on the ground. At the very least he might have been able to avoid damage and get back to striking on the feet.


Mir seems to be afraid of taken down since his losses to Lesnar and Carwin. I think he is terrified of being knocked out again and feels he is safer standing unless he can end up on top which just isn't possible with his takedown ability.



Canadian Psycho said:


> I think people are just looking for a reason to discredit DC. No, he didn't KO Mir like many of us predicted. But he mixed up his grappling and striking very well and completely drained Mir's cardio in the first round. He fought a good, smart fight.


For the record I am not trying to discredit DC. I just think Mir fought a stupid fight(like he usually does) and wasted his talent.

DC has quick and fairly powerful hands because he is a small HW. He also has great core strength and wrestling technique which together is enough to be a top fighter in the HW division. 

There are definitely some interesting fights for DC out there. Unfortunately he will likely never be champion because I don't believe he will fight Velasquez(nor beat him if they did fight). Kind of interested to see DC fight Werdum, would probably be similar to this fight but at least Werdum is willing to pull guard. Dos Santos would be entertaining as well as Overeem since their striking and distance control are something DC has never faced.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Eh, wasn't so much directed at you. And to be fair, Mir does sabotage himself quite often. I do think he could have brought it to DC a little more than he did.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I think people are just looking for a reason to discredit DC. No, he didn't KO Mir like many of us predicted. But he mixed up his grappling and striking very well and completely drained Mir's cardio in the first round. He fought a good, smart fight.


agreed he won the hugging contest


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Daniel just kind of walked through Mir instead of running through him like we all expected. He made it look easy to dominate Mir but didn't do it in a flashy way.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

He leaned on him and dirty boxed him.. given all the hype it was actually a pathetic display of skills... but he edged the win none the less...

should have been 5 rounds.. I lol at all the people saying Cormier has solid hands, he looked scared to engage and just hugged looking to sneak shots in...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> He leaned on him and dirty boxed him.. given all the hype it was actually a pathetic display of skills... but he edged the win none the less...
> 
> should have been 5 rounds.. I lol at all the people saying Cormier has solid hands, he looked scared to engage and just hugged looking to sneak shots in...


Edged Mir? Mir had like... two good kicks in the entire fight. This was pretty one-sided.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

you really think this fight made an impact on the HW division? basically nothing happened... 

technically Cormier won but "nobody" actually won, both fighters looked so bad... Cormier fans should be embarrassed for trying to hype him up talking of 2nd round KOs as if it were set in stone...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

wow, and Mir was meant to get KTFO in the 1st? ha!

but Mir had zero urgency, was so frustrating to watch, shitty gameplan too.

but lets face it, Cormier looked like shit too


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> you really think this fight made an impact on the HW division? basically nothing happened...
> 
> technically Cormier won but "nobody" actually won, both fighters looked so bad... Cormier fans should be embarrassed for trying to hype him up talking of 2nd round KOs as if it were set in stone...


What are you smoking? That was some of the most impressive clinch work and dirty boxing I've seen in awhile.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> most impressive clinch work and dirty boxing I've seen in awhile.


you must never watch any MMA then...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Kind of disappointed by the fight. Always am when someone doesn't want to pull the trigger and holds back. We all know DC is more than he just showed.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Great re-enactment of Cheick Kongo vs Shawn Jordan.

Would really liked to have seen what might have happened if Mir took Cormier out of his comfort zone cuddling against the cage.

Lost $$ on Mir. What a winnable fight this was for him!


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Successful debut for Cormier, that flying spinning kick was awesome, wish it would've landed.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Trix said:


> Great re-enactment of Cheick Kongo vs Shawn Jordan.
> 
> Would really liked to have seen what might have happened if Mir took Cormier out of his comfort zone cuddling against the cage.
> 
> Lost $$ on Mir. *What a winnable fight this was for him!*


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Pretty easy fight for Cormier. Expected a knockout but it seems Mir has learned how to protect his chin in the clinch.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Fans got spoiled. Nothing wrong with that fight.


Agree, I don't get the booing. Cormier hit him with hard shots and stayed pretty active for HW. He would have dumped Mir on his head repeatedly if he wasn't a BJJ ace.

Can't stand people here saying DC didn't look good. He did everything but KO him. As the smaller man he easily pushed Mir around. He landed several hard shots coming in. Your regular HW without the great bottom game, they would have been dumped over and over again.

Not sure what people expect. If Randy walls you, it is BRILLIANT!. DC didn't hug him against the cage, he threw several hard shots from the clinch. 

Mir landed a couple kicks. Other than that it was flawless victory just about.



dsmjrv said:


> you really think this fight made an impact on the HW division? basically nothing happened...
> 
> technically Cormier won but "nobody" actually won, both fighters looked so bad... Cormier fans should be embarrassed for trying to hype him up talking of 2nd round KOs as if it were set in stone...


You are being goofy. So because DC won a clear 30-27 decision instead of finding the KO...he is over-hyped? Who at HW besides JDS and Cain would you put over DC? People said Overeem had the best striking and couldn't KO Bigfoot in 3 rounds...hell he didn't even win. He was KTFO. 

Fans should be embarrassed because he won an easy decision over a top 10 HW? Ok guy. Whatever you say.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

I Fcuking hate Mir now ... srsly to train that much and put that much work into your training , and when comes to fight you make the same mistake for 3 rounds... srsly 
This fight was a snozzzz fest cuz of Mir ... He didn't expected to be in a clinch , and he blocked... which is stupid thats the main things you have to expect when you fight a wrestler ffs ... 
I though Cormier was great he played it save and nice ... he was hesitate on the excange a lil bit ( what I notice , he didn't finished the combination , he was trowingonly 1,2 and the opening was on 3 but he was hesitating to pursue with a punch when Mir was backing off


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Pretty easy fight for Cormier. Expected a knockout but it seems Mir has learned how to protect his chin in the clinch.


I agree and considering it was Cormier's first time in the UFC ring being nervous and all I'd say the fight went really well.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

finally got around to watching the fight, busy night.

DC very much limited his game for whatever reason... he just didn't look comfortable as he normally does, probably because he was fighting every fiber of his being which wanted him to take mir down. 

i, personally, have a problem with the direction the fights are going more and more into the clinch game; it's not randy's clinch game.... it's become a vertical lay and pray. yes there were some hits and DC was okay in it, but it makes for nonimpressive looking fights when done and not fished or threatened to finish. yes it can be used to wear the opponent down, and that's good, if your going to use it as a tool... but if that's all it's gonna do i call blah.

mir needs to be prepared in all aspects and he clearly wasn't; he did look better than he has previously condition wise and physically fit. but he has to convert some of that skill into wrestling... even if it's just defensive.

so a rank 3 beat a rank 6 by decision; nothing really changes. i was not a DC fan when he was in strikeforce, i'm still not, just like i'm not a JSD fan and never will be. something about them just does not click with me. (it's not brandon vera hate, i just don't like them)


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great stuff from Daniel, UFC debut, notorious opponent, uncomfortable amount of hype behind him.

The guy did what he always does, stay composed and let his technique shine. A good puncher doesn't need to try for the KO, but that doesn't mean every fight will end that way.

All things considered, this is a great performance. IMO Daniel is a more refined and intelligent version of Cain, with his own unique qualities on top. For me he is a better fighter and this performance maintains his status as a beast.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

dsmjrv said:


> you really think this fight made an impact on the HW division? basically nothing happened...
> 
> technically Cormier won but "nobody" actually won, both fighters looked so bad... Cormier fans should be embarrassed for trying to hype him up talking of 2nd round KOs as if it were set in stone...


Just stop... my god


and Liza DC looked solid, though he could have done a bit more here and there to finish, but he owned Mir


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Cormier played it safe and looked good. I can understand why he wouldn't take the chance to stand and exchange with Mir. Why take that risk when he can control him in the clinch and land hard shots over and over cruising to a decision? It's more impressive to me considering how small he is compared to Mir. You could tell at times that he had to use every ounce of strength he had to keep up that strategy. Good win for him.

Mir on the other hand fought a bad fight. Even at times when Cormier wasn't trying to clinch with him, Mir would willingly initiate a clinch even though it was clear that he was at a disadvantage there.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I love the way Mir rushed in, clinched and found himself against the fence over and over...haha. I wonder what he said to DC when he went for the guillotine on the ground. Almost like he said "nice reversal...thought I got you there."

The gif of the fight!


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

If you watched the presser, Courmier didn't like his own performance. Said he felt, weak, nervous and that he didn't train wrestling at all for this fight, and that it was a mistake.

And yet he took Frank Mir, as ripped as we've ever seen Mir, and basically rag-dolled him. Courmier did anything he wanted, to a guy who, going into this fight, I thought was a top five heavyweight. I wanna see Courmier fight JDS. That's probably too much of a step up in class, but I never wanna see the Dutch Drugstore again, and Werdum is doing ultimate fighter Brazil.

JDS vs DC, winner gets Cain works for me.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Agree, I don't get the booing. Cormier hit him with hard shots and stayed pretty active for HW. He would have dumped Mir on his head repeatedly if he wasn't a BJJ ace.
> 
> Can't stand people here saying DC didn't look good. He did everything but KO him. As the smaller man he easily pushed Mir around. He landed several hard shots coming in. Your regular HW without the great bottom game, they would have been dumped over and over again.
> 
> ...


Yea this is pretty much exactly how I feel. Solid performance from DC against a dangerous fighter. Wasn't the most amazing fight ever but I've seen alot worse, especially at HW.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Frank Mir always had a weakness for the clinch, especially leaving his face exposed to uppercuts or straight punches. Its how Lesnar and Carwin managed to beat him. I guess clinch work was his downfall to Cormier as well.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Mir will be back, and better.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

hellholming said:


> Mir will be back, and better.


Yeah if they give him an easier matchup. Mir will never be top 5 again. He just isn't that good.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Yeah if they give him an easier matchup. Mir will never be top 5 again. He just isn't that good.


probably.


----------

